
Blood Donations from ‘Man with the Golden Arm’ Saved Millions of Babies - techrede
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/14/world/australia/australian-blood-donor.html
======
CarolineW
Previous submissions of this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17060600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17060600)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17058516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17058516)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17052185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17052185)
<\- 94 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17051696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17051696)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17051076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17051076)
<\- 13 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9686933](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9686933)

